# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  10-Gallon Conversion Kit(s)

## djfergu

What is the deal on these and should i get some???? I usually will use my 10-gallon tanks available for dart frogs 9of certain species) terrestrially, but I am interested in doing some arboreal tanks. Is it worth it to do this and for what kind of frogs would work best in this sized tank (should be about identical to a zoomed 12x12x18 tank)??
Also, I am confused as to how you would add a misting nozzle to the tank once its flipped, seeing as that the top would then become glass......would this be a problem, or is there something that I am not thinking of? If theres a way around it or any aditional comments on this, PLEASE let me know!
Finally- In everyone's experience that has OWNED this sort of product, can I get any feedback?
SPECIFIC LINK: junglebox.com

I HOPE TO HEAR BACK SOON!

----------


## J Teezy

well, i converted a 10 gallon to a vertical and i basically made my own replica of the junglebox conversion kit because after shipping the junglebox kit cost way more than what i could build my own for.  As far as adding a misting nozzle you can do several things.  One is you drill a hole in the glass in the top.  If you go this route (which is what i'm doing) then make sure you familiarize yourself with how to drill glass.  There are lots of videos on youtube on how to do, just make sure you get a diamond coated hole saw.  If you are using mistking value nozzles i'm pretty sure the hole needed is 5/8", the premium nozzles require a different size hole, contact Marty at mistking and he can tell you what size you need to drill.  You can get a 5/8" diamond coated hole saw bit at Lowes.  if you don't want to drill the glass you could go an alternative method which would be less appealing to look it because you would have to put the misting nozzle on the front top portion of the tank through your screen section of the conversion.  I think Lynn (flybyferns) hangs her misting nozzles in her vivs so maybe see how she does hers as well

another thing about the junglebox is you have to measure your take rim dimensions to make sure they match with what they build the kits for.  If you need a custom size they charge you few more bucks to make to the size you need.  Not all 10 and 20 gallons are the same rim measurements, as my 10 gallon did not have the same measurements they list on their site.

----------


## djfergu

EXTREMELY helpful! I cannot thank you more for the info and really appreciate it! I will be following up on this post to see what other people may say (hopefully I get more responses), but i gotta say that you have answered well thus far. i will be checking out Lynn's stuff (flybyferns) and also maybe some vids. I have educated myself on glass cutting and i would REALLY love to be confident enough to do it (to do things like conversion kits and also for drainage in tanks and stuff), but I am not there yet comfort-wise, so most likely if I do not find a better way, the screen it is! The only way I can see that looking better" is if i had my conversions on the top shelf/rack. Just my vision. Talk to you VERY soon, hopefully. Please message back...... and again, THANK YOU!

----------


## J Teezy

drilling a tank is not really that bad at all.  If you make yourself a bit guide its even easier.  The hardest part about drilling glass is starting on a angle if you don't have a bit guide.  Just remember let the bit do the work, dont rush it or put pressure on it.  Keep the bit cool and just let the bit grind away at the glass doing all the work.  I drilled a whole in the bottom of my tank for 3/4" bulkhead so that the water drains out.  I never have to worry about my substrate getting drenched  even if my mister malfunctions and doesn't shut off cause the water will just drain out the bottom into my 5 gallon drain bucket under my stand.  If only somone would invite an automatic cricket feeder I wouldn't have to hardly ever touch my viv!

If you are converting a 1o gallon tank i'd say drill it!  If you mess up you can find 10 gallon tanks for like 15 bucks new at Petsmart and $10 or less  used on craigslist all the time.

----------


## djfergu

Yeah??? I may try to drill it (good practice....and plus your right- 10 gallons are cheap!). If i do decide to mount the nozzles through screen though.....would it really look so bad??? be honest.
Most of my tanks are ZooMed.....which people say that exo-Terra is better (and i love those too), but I am a ZooMed tank guy. They work well. I just feel that my "inventory" is increasing alot and i need to find a cheap alternative. Message ASAP!

----------


## J Teezy

me personally, i wouldn't like the nozzles mounted front side through the screen.  if it was like a breeding tank or quarantine or just some kind of holding tank than it wouldn't bother me, but if its a tank i'd making to look nice and something for  viewing pleasure than i would definitely drill my tank and mount everything through the top.

----------


## djfergu

For sure for sure....I feel you on that. I might try to do that, but you said you could do it yourself for cheaper?? What would I need (supply-wise) and how would I accomplish this?
also, would it look as "nice" as the jungle box kit(s)?
another also (haha), do yo think that thier terrestrial glass covers are cool too. If I do decide on a dart that can fit into a terrestrial 10-gallon i would want a product like that but want to ask if its GOOD/works well....if you know. Might even have to drill that for a nozzle too....never know.
i am about to do some stuff around the house but will check bac in a half hour- an hour for a response. Again, I appreciate everything, and i'll talk to you very soon!

----------


## J Teezy

you can make your conversion kit look just like the one from junglebox, i did easily and so have many others.

supplies to convert:

fiberglass window screen
window framing
4 corner window screen frame kit

above will make your screen section

then all you need is 2 pieces of glass (lowes will most likely cut them for you if you tell them the dimensions).  I'd suggest trying to get a thickness of glass as close to the thickness of the window screen framing material so that it is as flush as possible with each other.  3/8" is what i think junglebox uses on theres.  Check the tank rim depth as well to make sure you don't get glass thicker than that depth, you don't want your glass sticking out past the rim.
once piece of glass is the bottom part (think exo terra here, i made mine 5" high) which you silicone to the rim of the tank.  Important!!!! MAKE SURE YOU SILICONE THE INSIDE RIM OF THE TANK AS WELL because the factory where it was made most likely didn't because the tank wasn't made to be flipped like you are doing and it will leak water if you don't seal it yourself now that it will be vertical.  The 2nd piece of glass is your door.  You're going to have to attach it to the tank or bottom glass section somehow.  Junglebox using a Living Hinge, what i did was buy an acrylic piano hinge from Joshsfrogs.com along with an acrylic hasp.  Siliconed the hinge to the two piece of glass, and the hasp was attached to upper part of the glass and screen to keep the door closed

----------



----------


## djfergu

Ttyl bro. message anytime!

----------

